# KBoards Yellow Pages ***Edit: This feature is no longer functional.***



## KBoards Admin

March 2021 Update: KBoards' founder, Harvey Chute, created the Yellow Pages as an add-on to the forum's original Simple Machines software. This and other add-ons fell away when the forum was moved to XenForo software by the forum's current owners in early 2021. 

Thanks, Becca (moderator)

*___*


For many people, KBoards is the go-to place for finding author services like Editors, Cover Artists, Publishers, etc. We've maintained a list of resources over the years in our Yellow Pages.

Today, we are launching a completely new Yellow Pages for author services - and we've expanded it to include reader services as well.

This replaces the forum-based list of Yellow Pages services that we previously used. (Don't worry: if you had a service on that listing, we've migrated it to our new Yellow Pages.)

Here's the link:



http://kboards.com/yp



The page initially comes up with a randomized list of all services. From there, you can filter the list by type of service, and sort it.










Here are the different types of services that the list contains:










...and note we've added a reader service for Book Recommendations:










So how do you get your service listed in our Yellow Pages? It's easy, and completely self-service. Just click the link at the top of the Yellow Pages ("add or change your service info"), and you'll be taken here:










*Special note: our YP has a lot of editors and cover artists... and to date we don't have many services in other areas like: audiobook services, video trailer production, printing, software, and author website design. If you use these services, please pass this tip along to those service providers -- for them to add themselves to our Yellow Pages!

*Some features and benefits of our KBoards Yellow Pages:*

Completely self-service; no waiting for requests for adds or updates!
It's the only online Yellow Pages for authors/readers that has links to Discussion Threads about each service. See what other customers are saying!
You can provide a logo (about 200x200) to distinguish your service.
Easy and consistent ways for prospective customers to contact you, with links to: website, discussion thread, email, or KBoards Personal Message (PM).
We provide you with a link to your Yellow Pages listing, that you can include in your own website or forum signature. (The link code is on the right lower side of the setup page.)
You can have multiple services listed.
Once you have added one service, you can duplicate it to create another similar one. For example, you might want to copy your Editing service information into a new entry for your Formatting service.
Secure: only you can update your Yellow Pages listing.
You can provide a full-sized (728x90) banner which will be displayed directly below your listing.

Finally: a warmhearted thank you to our dear friend Jeff, who maintained our previous Yellow Pages for a long time, up until his passing earlier this year.

P.S. If for some reason you want to view our previous Yellow Page listings, we'll keep them around (unmaintained) for a few weeks, here: KBoards Yellow Pages for Authors

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*FAQ

Yellow Pages: (http://kboards.com/yp)

Q. How do I use the Search function?*

A. Just enter a search term and press the "search" button. Note that this only searches within service names (e.g. "Karen's Editing Services"), not descriptions.

*Q. I see a service in the Yellow Pages that does not appear to be active anymore.*

A. Let us know about it by posting in this thread. Thanks. We want every service listed in the Yellow Pages to be actively supported.

*Q. I see a service in the Yellow Pages that I think is disreputable!*

A. That is one of the values of the Discussion Thread link in each listing. If you want to check out a service, or comment on a service, go to its Discussion Thread. That's the best way to vet out the professionalism of a service.

If a service is particularly egregious, or clearly violates Amazon's TOS, we will remove it from the listing. Comment in this thread to tell us about those.

*Q. I know I have to be a KB member to add an entry in the Yellow Pages... but is it only viewable by KB members?*

No - the Yellow Pages are viewable by anyone, whether they're a KB member or not.

*Setup Page: (Kindle Forum)

Q. Can I put special characters in my "name" listing to affect the sort?*

No. The sort feature is only valid if it uses the actual business name. Please do not add special characters such as asterisks or other characters, or leading spaces, or words not actually in your business name in order to change the sort order, thanks!

*Q. Why can't I enter HTML into the description for my service?*

A. We don't allow that for security reasons. Also, it keeps the description area somewhat consistent, by preventing people from using extra-large font sizes or garish colors.

You can use simple mark-up in your descriptions to make bold and italics: use [nobbc]*[/nobbc] and [nobbc][/nobbc] tags for that. You can also include web URLs, such as a URL to your Facebook page. But put those URLs right in the text, not in the form of an HTML anchor tag.

Q. Sometimes I see a backslash in a field on the setup page.

A. You can ignore those. They won't be displayed on the Yellow Pages listing itself.

Q. I have a Yellow Pages listing, but when I click the "edit" link, it tells me I don't have access.

A. First, make sure you're logged into KBoards. If you still can't edit, it's likely because someone else added the Yellow Pages entry. Post in this thread to tell us about it and we'll get it sorted out.

Q. I'd like to have multiple people (e.g. my staff) be able to edit my Yellow Pages listing.

A. Sorry, that is currently not possible. Each Yellow Pages listing is linked to a single KBoards account.

Q. I have a Yellow Pages listing, but I can't edit it anymore because I've been banned from KBoards!

A. Sorry, there's no workaround for this one. We only ban repeat offenders, so take care to respect our moderator warnings and avoid being banned in the first place.

Q. I'd like to add a service, but I don't want to have a Discussion Thread in the Writers' Cafe.

A. You must have a discussion thread. This is one of the distinctive features of our Yellow Pages, both for service providers and for customers. Encourage your customers to comment in your discussion thread.

Q. Can I set up a Yellow Pages service entry without being registered as a member on KBoards?

A. No. We use KBoards forum security to manage the Yellow Pages editing process.

Q. The banner in my Yellow Pages listing looks squashed / stretched / scaled.

A. Check the dimensions of your banner graphic. Banners, which appear directly below your listing, need to be in standard size, which is 728x90 pixels. If your graphic has dimensions different than that, we resize it to display as 728x90.*


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bumping this, as we just moved the announcement thread from our Admin forum into the Writers' Cafe. We've been developing and testing this for the past few weeks. Would love your feedback on it -- thank you.


----------



## Carol Davis

Thanks, Harvey!  This is a great, great tool for service providers *and* customers!

I'm one of those folks who's got an ad you pulled in from the old Yellow Pages, and I'd like to make a slight tweak.  (My prices have changed to $.003/word for proofreading and $.004/word for copy editing.)  Can you make that adjustment for me?  Or is there some way you can give me access?


----------



## kathrynoh

Fantastic. The old yellowpages was a bit overwhelming so I'm sure I'll be making a lot of use of this... along with everyone else.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Carol Davis said:


> Thanks, Harvey! This is a great, great tool for service providers *and* customers!
> 
> I'm one of those folks who's got an ad you pulled in from the old Yellow Pages, and I'd like to make a slight tweak. (My prices have changed to $.003/word for proofreading and $.004/word for copy editing.) Can you make that adjustment for me? Or is there some way you can give me access?


Thanks! Yes, you should have access. Click on the "edit" button in the rightmost column of your service. You should then see an edit form for your service.

If not... let me know the name of the service, and I'll make sure it's tied to your KBoards login ID.


----------



## KBoards Admin

kathrynoh said:


> Fantastic. The old yellowpages was a bit overwhelming so I'm sure I'll be making a lot of use of this... along with everyone else.


Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

A note: if you had a service in our (old) Yellow Pages, please take a minute to find your service in our new Yellow Pages, and verify that we transferred your information accurately.

Also, we have a space for a logo, which is ideally about 200px by 200px. Consider putting one of those together as it'll help your service stand out in the YP.

http://kboards.com/yp


----------



## Guest

I'm sure I'm not in the Yellow Pages yet.  So I'll update this weekend or the next.  Bookmarked!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Great! Yes, if you offer editing services, or any type of ebook-related services, be sure to get them into the new Yellow Pages.

http://kboards.com/yp


----------



## LectorsBooks

Awesome! Looks great! Thanks for migrating me over.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for checking it! Here's the permalink if you need it:
http://www.kboards.com/yp/setup.php/?seq=81


----------



## ruecole

Thanks so much for doing this, Harvey!  

Rue


----------



## Jo Clendening

Oh, I'll add in the Thanks! This looks great and I'll be adding my info for Cover Design services tonight.


----------



## Carol Davis

Harvey said:


> Thanks! Yes, you should have access. Click on the "edit" button in the rightmost column of your service. You should then see an edit form for your service.
> 
> If not... let me know the name of the service, and I'll make sure it's tied to your KBoards login ID.


All set! I did indeed have access, and I made my changes. Thanks again, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Carol Davis said:


> All set! I did indeed have access, and I made my changes. Thanks again, Harvey!


Ah, that's great! You may well been our first production test case. Glad it worked!


----------



## Michael Parnell

Thanks, Harvey! This is an excellent resource!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks! I've seen several new additions to our Yellow Pages today already. Great write-ups, and love the new logos showing up!

We are about to get a spate of publicity about our Yellow Pages... so, if you have a service offering, don't delay getting it added.

http://kboards.com/yp


----------



## 68564

Great job! Looks much improved.


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign

This is awesome! Kudos to all the hard work put into it! - Jennifer


----------



## Queen Mab

I really appreciate this. Quick and easy to edit! Thank you.

Gabriella West
http://www.editforindies.com


----------



## Melody Simmons

Thank you for the hard work and for transferring my information so perfectly.  Now I won't bug you anymore to update my banners and links!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Melody Simmons said:


> Thank you for the hard work and for transferring my information so perfectly. Now I won't bug you anymore to update my banners and links!


We're still here if you need us, Melody.



Betsy


----------



## hopeburnsblue

This is fantastic! Quick question, since I'm new--by a discussion thread, do you mean a counterpart advertisement posted to this board? Just wanted to make sure I'm understanding properly!

Mel


----------



## KBoards Admin

The discussion thread would be a new thread (or "new topic") that you add in the Writers' Cafe, describing the services you offer. Once you've created that, you can add yourself to the YP and have a link to the discussion thread as part of your YP entry. That thread then becomes a place where potential customers can ask questions, or past customers can discuss your services. Let me know if that makes sense!


----------



## hopeburnsblue

It does! That's exactly what I thought you meant. Thank you so much for the quick and informative response, Harvey! 

Ooh, actually, if I wanted to include a history of works edited section, may I link to those and their respective authors? Or will direct references that can be Googled suffice? Just making sure. I've read up on a lot of rules, but I want to be clear on everything.


----------



## KBoards Admin

hopeburnsblue said:


> It does! That's exactly what I thought you meant. Thank you so much for the quick and informative response, Harvey!
> 
> Ooh, actually, if I wanted to include a history of works edited section, may I link to those and their respective authors? Or will direct references that can be Googled suffice? Just making sure. I've read up on a lot of rules, but I want to be clear on everything.


Good question. Yes, I think such a list would be allowed in your service thread, with links to those books.


----------



## hopeburnsblue

Thank you so much!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Authors: If you haven't checked it out lately, take a look at our Yellow Pages. We've had quite a few new author services added in the past couple of weeks. If you're in need of, or curious about, an author service, take a browse through our Yellow Pages:

http://kboards.com/yp


----------



## Tony_A20

You have a spelling mistake.

"A. Sorry, there's no workaround for this one. We only ban repeat offendors, so take care to respect our moderator warnings and avoid being banned in the first place."


----------



## KBoards Admin

Tony_A20 said:


> You have a spelling mistake.
> 
> "A. Sorry, there's no workaround for this one. We only ban repeat offendors, so take care to respect our moderator warnings and avoid being banned in the first place."


Thank you! Fixed.


----------



## AbbyBabble

Great resource!  One request: 

Can you add a section for Illustrators?


----------



## KBoards Admin

AbbyBabble said:


> Great resource! One request:
> 
> Can you add a section for Illustrators?


Good idea! I'll add that to the next round of enhancements.

In the meantime, illustrators should probably add themselves under "Cover Art," and then once we make the Illustrators category available you'll be able to easily make that change.


----------



## TonyWrites

I don't know about other service providers, but the recent changes to Kindle Yellow Pages has resulted in me not getting the steady stream of queries as I was once getting.  The changes made to Kindle Yellow Pages seems to have obscured it to web traffic.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Tony, 

  Thanks for the note. Hmm -- the changes were designed to give the YP services much more visibility than our old thread-based listing. I'll see if I can come up with some traffic data for the new ones versus the old.

  I know that we've seen quite a few new services added to the YP since the change, so the selection of services has grown. That might be having an effect. Also, most services are choosing to include a 728x90 banner ad which appears right below the service and is linked to their customer discussion thread. That might be worth looking at. 

  (Right now, the KBoards YP is the web's only listing of indie author services that has links to customer discussion threads, and we currently have about 175 services listed.)

Thank you and do let me know of any ideas for making the YP services more visible to interested authors and readers.


----------



## Andrea Harding

Thanks for migrating me over!

Can I request permission to be able to edit my post please? (http://www.kboards.com/yp/?seq=74)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andrea, 

you should be able to edit it yourself--click on the "edit" link to the right of the listing in the last column.  Let me know if it's not working for you.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Oops, I just noticed I had set up Andrea's listing incorrectly. I've now tied it to her KB profile, so she should be able to edit it now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh!  Good catch, Harvey....  

Betsy


----------



## TonyWrites

Harvey said:


> Also, most services are choosing to include a 728x90 banner ad which appears right below the service and is linked to their customer discussion thread. That might be worth looking at.


Thanks.
How do I do that?


----------



## KBoards Admin

TonyWrites said:


> Thanks.
> How do I do that?


1. Make a banner if you don't have on already. Or arrange to have one made; many cover artists or other graphics specialists can do one. Standard dimensions are 728x90 pixels.

2. Upload the banner to a website -- either your own website (best), or a photosharing site like Flickr / Photobucket.

3. Once it's uploaded, your banner has an "image URL" -- e.g. http://www.mysite.com/mybanner.jpg. Add that URL to your Yellow Pages services listing. (To edit your listing, click the "edit" link on the rightmost column of your listing.)


----------



## Tyler Danann

Wow, I'll have to add some of my services to this page. Just have to figure out a few things first though.


----------



## Tyler Danann

Hi Harvey.

Please can you add mine to the Video Productions section. I have already done it but it's not showing up. I am a dab hand at making video trailers for books don't you know. 

Thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin

Tyler Danann said:


> Hi Harvey.
> 
> Please can you add mine to the Video Productions section. I have already done it but it's not showing up. I am a dab hand at making video trailers for books don't you know.
> 
> Thanks


Maybe you figured it out already... but it is showing up. Looks good! Here's a link to it:

Your Service on the KBoards Yellow Pages


----------



## DL Pearl

Thanks for this! I literally came onto Kboards today to look into this and perhaps post about it. The timing is perfect.


----------



## Lara Reznik23

Hi Harvey:

I entered my service on Yellow Pages and can not find my listing.  I was, also, wondering why "Marketing" is not a choice when selecting what kind of service we offer.  The closest I could get is 'Book Promotions" but Enchanted Indie Press does so much more than that.  Is there any way to type in our own "Service" in the "required fields" instead of choosing from the drop down?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Enchantedindiepress said:


> Hi Harvey:
> 
> I entered my service on Yellow Pages and can not find my listing. I was, also, wondering why "Marketing" is not a choice when selecting what kind of service we offer. The closest I could get is 'Book Promotions" but Enchanted Indie Press does so much more than that. Is there any way to type in our own "Service" in the "required fields" instead of choosing from the drop down?


Hi,

I found your Yellow Pages entry by searching for "enchanted":
http://www.kboards.com/yp/index.php/?p_search=enchanted&action=search&p_page=

The service types are chosen from the pull-down list, as opposed to free-form text, to make it easier for customers to find services by category.

Several service providers have multiple listings in the directory, to indicate the different services they offer. That might be an option for you...?

It is fairly easy for us to add new categories. (There is a "Publicity" category. Is that close enough to "Marketing" that it would cover your services? I'm not certain that it would be clear to have separate categories for Publicity and Marketing, but am open to your thoughts on that. Thanks!)


----------



## Lara Reznik23

Harvey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found your Yellow Pages entry by searching for "enchanted":
> http://www.kboards.com/yp/index.php/?p_search=enchanted&action=search&p_page=
> 
> The service types are chosen from the pull-down list, as opposed to free-form text, to make it easier for customers to find services by category.
> 
> Several service providers have multiple listings in the directory, to indicate the different services they offer. That might be an option for you...?
> 
> It is fairly easy for us to add new categories. (There is a "Publicity" category. Is that close enough to "Marketing" that it would cover your services? I'm not certain that it would be clear to have separate categories for Publicity and Marketing, but am open to your thoughts on that. Thanks!)


Thanks Harvey:

"Publicity" will definitely work now that I know I can set up multiple listings.


----------



## Alithedreamer

Hiya, how can I edit the details on a book profile? Some of the info has been replicated. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Alithedreamer said:


> Hiya, how can I edit the details on a book profile? Some of the info has been replicated. Thanks!


(Do you mean a book profile or a yellow pages profile?) Assuming a book profile, you can go to the book's profile page (e.g. http://kboards.com/book/?asin=AAAAAAAAAA -- where you replace the As with your book's ASIN). Then click on the "author control panel" link near the bottom of the page.


----------



## LaurieBEP

Thanks! I'm new at the Yellow Pages, and am working on tweaking the ad now. Seems very easy so far


----------



## coramiri

Easy Writer Services/Virtual Writing assistant
https://easywriterservices.wordpress.com/
Research, writing blog post and posting or sending them to the sites for guest blog days and tours (not setting up the tour), writing blurbs, writing articles, updating catalogs of your latest books at author group sites and other organizations including Authorgraph, and author pages at Goodreads, Amazon, and other distributors, etc. Filling out forms for free promotion sites for free and promo days. Downloading books on Wattpad, creating a list of multiple key words that fit your books for Amazon, filling out information for promotional campaigns like Thunderclap, and crowd funding - like PubSlush and posting about it, and other writing related task as needed.


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

Loving the Yellow Pages concept!

Just added my eBook formatting services to the directory at www.rasformat.com - $40 for any length!


----------



## Ghost Flight

Harvey, one book promo ad advertises Facebook group promotions, and it links to fiverr.com gigs that offer paid Amazon reviews and Kindle Unlimited borrows, which commit fraud and are against Amazon's terms of service. The Facebook promotion is ineffective (see forum thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,215904.0.html), so Roxana's only real services for authors are the paid reviews and borrows.

I can't link directly to the ad, but the user name is roxanam84, if that's any help. The listing is "eBook Promotion to over 100k potential readers (Book Promotions)."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Ghost Flight; I thought I had deleted that listing; I may not have confirmed the delete.  It's gone now.

Betsy


----------



## Monique

I'm glad to see it's gone. Sad that GF's thread didn't get to be seen by more. It's important stuff.


----------



## Ghost Flight

Thanks, Betsy.  I'm sure you deleted it.  It's just that she had multiple listings.


----------



## Marseille France or Bust

Bless Jeff's heart.


----------



## SazmickBooks

Harvey said:


> ...(There is a "Publicity" category. Is that close enough to "Marketing" that it would cover your services? I'm not certain that it would be clear to have separate categories for Publicity and Marketing, but am open to your thoughts on that. Thanks!)


Hi there. I agree with having a marketing category, as publicity and marketing are two very different animals. I know this is an older comment, but I would love to see a marketing category. Thanks!


----------



## SazmickBooks

Hi. I'm confused on the "creating a thread in writer's cafe" requirement. Do I create a thread directly in writer's cafe for our publishing service and use that url for the thread link in the YP listing? 

(I'm the SoMe manager for this client, and I'm trying to understand the requirement for the listing I created for them.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, your understanding is correct. Let us know if you have any difficulties! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikkiBuschEditing

This looks like a great opportunity for authors and service providers. I tried to load my ad and it is not showing up when I visit the Yellow Pages. I linked it to my Writer's Cafe post from around January.

Also, I am not sure how to add my logo and banner. I am using Chrome as my browser and when I clicked on the question marks for each of those, nothing showed up. Can anyone point me in the right direction for info on how to add one's logo and banner to the Yellow Pages ad?

Thanks so much in advance for any insights.


----------



## KBoards Admin

NikkiBuschEditing said:


> This looks like a great opportunity for authors and service providers. I tried to load my ad and it is not showing up when I visit the Yellow Pages. I linked it to my Writer's Cafe post from around January.
> 
> Also, I am not sure how to add my logo and banner. I am using Chrome as my browser and when I clicked on the question marks for each of those, nothing showed up. Can anyone point me in the right direction for info on how to add one's logo and banner to the Yellow Pages ad?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for any insights.


It looks like you have it resolved, based on your Yellow Pages entry:
http://www.kboards.com/yp/index.php/?p_search=nikki&action=search&p_page=

(As you probably figured out, the question marks will display a tooltip for each field when the cursor is hovered over them.)


----------



## NikkiBuschEditing

Thanks so much. Yes, I figured it out. I put my images on Photobucket and got URLs for them that way. For some reason, the question marks didn't open (I'm using Chrome), so I couldn't see what they said. Not sure why that is, but all is well now. Thank you!

Nikki


----------



## Aurorawolf

AURORAWOLF BOOKS
Bonnie Turner
Author - Editor - Proofreader​
Seeking serious writers only - no rough drafts. My expertise is proofreading, but I will offer suggestions and light edits as needed. Turnaround is about 2 weeks, depending on the nature of the work and my schedule.

About My Business

I am a professionally published author with a great eye for detail. I can help you polish your manuscript before self-publishing or submitting to agents, editors, or business clients. Today, it is more important than ever to make sure your work is as good as it can be. 
________________________________________

REFERENCES

"Bonnie Turner's keen eye and practical knowledge of proper punctuation, grammar. and sentence structure are a valuable asset to any novel in its draft stages or the final phase prior to publication. I highly recommend her as a proofreader and copy editor." - Loretta Giacoletto, author of Chicago's Headmistress and other great books. (March 24, 2015)

"I highly recommend the Copyediting-Proofreading services offered by Bonnie Turner. Her work on my novel was prompt, professional, comprehensive and affordable. She is attentive to every detail and provides thoughtful suggestions. The result is a clean manuscript that can be presented to readers and agents with complete confidence." - Daniel A. Smith, author of Storykeeper (June 30, 2015)

"I highly recommend Bonnie Turner as a copy editor and proofreader. Bonnie has a keen eye for catching those pesky errors you thought you'd weeded out, and a wonderful "ear" for the written word. She found more than a few grammar and punctuation errors in the supposedly "clean" manuscript I'd sent her to edit. Also, she pinpointed many places where the writing could have been more fluent and succinctly worded. Bonnie's editing provided the final polish my manuscript needed to make it ready for publication." - Inge Moore, author of Racing on a Wire, and other novels and short stories. (June 2015)

"I highly recommend Bonnie. She is a professional with great skill at writing, editing, and proofreading. What's more, she gives 150% to anything she attempts to do. You are in very good hands when you work with Bonnie." - Mary McPhee, author of Flowers in a Window (June 2015)
________________________________________

REQUIREMENTS

* Please, no first or rough drafts. The author should have some knowledge of the basics of grammar, punctuation, and sentence structure. Even so, mistakes happen. If something isn't clear, I will question it or, with your permission, correct minor errors in spelling and punctuation.

* Prefer MS Word documents. Can do Track Changes. At this time, I do not offer proofreading of hard copy.

* No handwritten documents.

* Prefer fiction, nonfiction, short stories, children's books, novels, e-books (proofreading & minor edits - may help with e-book formatting if needed), biographies, business letters, resumes, obituaries, ad copy, term papers, and articles.

* No highly technical, foreign language, science fiction, or other work that requires extensive - and costly - research. Some foreign words are fine, but author must provide a style sheet with the correct spellings of unusual names, places, definitions, and special expressions.

References: The Chicago Manual of Style and AP Style.

Payment through PayPal. (No personal checks.) I will send an invoice from PayPal but cannot begin work until the transaction is complete. If you do not have a PayPal account, when you receive the invoice, click "Pay Now" and look for a link saying you do not have PayPal then follow the instructions to pay with a credit card.

Deposit one-half down on acceptance of book-length manuscript; balance on completion. (Negotiable)

5% discount if paid in full with submission of manuscript.

Money-back guarantee if not completely satisfied.

PRICE LIST

Less than 20 pages: $1.75 per page. Minimum $15
Proofreading/light edits: $5.00 per 1000 words (TNR 12-pt. font)
Proofreading only: $2.00 per 250-word page

Thank you for your interest. Please e-mail me and let me know what you have. (Type "PROOFREADING" or "EDITING" in the subject line.) I'll get back to you shortly.

[email protected]


----------



## lukemallory

Hi everyone,

I've been holding some 'novel writing' classes in my local community, which has gone down surprisingly well. A by-product is that it's got me more involved in the production / publishing side of things. I've been doing a lot of proofreading, re-writing and even some ghost-writing.

So, I thought I'd offer my proofreading services here. As I'm not established yet, I'm happy to work at a reduced rate. I have some projects lined up for October, but I'm free for the rest of September. I believe I would be especially useful to those starting out as I can quickly format ebook files, too, and hopefully help people avoid the pitfalls that I fell into.

Like you guys, I've been there and done that, and I'm not interested in giving a critique - unless you want me to. I just want to provide a quick and discreet service.

If anyone has anything in need of a quick turnaround, please let me on Lukermallory [at] gmail [dot] com. Feel free to send sample pages.

Cheers,
Luke


----------



## Betibup33

Hi everyone...
I totally new here, and I hope that i catch some business 
I'm *cover designer* and work for Betibup33 Design team...

Our Yellow pages and more information you can find here:

http://www.kboards.com/yp/index.php/?p_search=betibup33&action=search&p_page=

All the best, and please support us...


----------



## MarkTH

Betibup33 said:


> Hi everyone...
> I totally new here, and I hope that i catch some business
> I'm *cover designer* and work for Betibup33 Design team...
> 
> Our Yellow pages and more information you can find here:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/yp/index.php/?p_search=betibup33&action=search&p_page=
> 
> All the best, and please support us...


I've used Betibup33 for two of my covers, and I love the work she does. A lot of my readers love the second cover in the series. You should check out her work.


----------



## RicardoFayet

Hey! Just wanted to request access to the two Reedsy postings in the Yellow pages (editing and cover art). I'm co-founder of the company (you can verify this here: http://www.thebookseller.com/futurebook/reedsy-bending-digital-self-publishing).

Thanks!


----------



## mrsrobinlcole

I published my first book through Amazon today and also just joined Kboards. I'm really excited about starting down this new path as an indie urban fantasy author and can't wait to connect with everyone!


----------



## Lewis Mills

Hi all. We're a design studio here in the UK specialising in illustration, formatting and conversion. Still need to get our Yellow Pages set up but for the moment here's the Ebook Conversion page on our site: http://ninjabeaver.net/portfolio/ebook-conversion/


----------



## RichardSutton

I wanted to add to my Saille Design services listing in the Yellow Pages. Beyond Book Cover Design, I offer the complete range of graphic design services, including, but not limited to: 

*Art Direction and Consultation* (Liaison/Direction of original illustration) for both online and print production
*Marketing Collateral Materials* (Bookmarks, Postcards) for both online and print production
*Business Stationary and Logo Design*
*Catalog Page/Flyer Design* for both online and print production 
*Advertising Design* for spot ads, article headers, and support graphics including specialty items 

_My fees begin at US$50 per side and all my work is unique project-derived design, no stock design. Any additional photography or other images used are billed at my cost or are client supplied. _


----------



## EditorKelliCollins

Hi there!  I recently added my services to the Yellow Pages. Then I updated it with a new banner; when I did, it seemed to create a second listing for me. I now see my listing twice, once with the banner, once without. I've noticed a few people's services listed multiple times, as well. Is this just a glitch when we update our listing? Thanks!


----------



## bookrazor

Hi, may I please request access to edit the YP listing for BookRazor (http://www.kboards.com/yp/index.php/?p_service=Virtual+Assistants&p_sort=name&action=go&p_page=)? I am the new owner of the site/service.

You can see verification of this in our thread in the Writer's Cafe: hhttp://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,217769.msg3164006.html#msg3164006

Happy Holidays,
Dane


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bookrazor said:


> Hi, may I please request access to edit the YP listing for BookRazor (http://www.kboards.com/yp/index.php/?p_service=Virtual+Assistants&p_sort=name&action=go&p_page=)? I am the new owner of the site/service.
> 
> You can see verification of this in our thread in the Writer's Cafe:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,217769.msg3164006.html#msg3164006
> 
> Happy Holidays,
> Dane


Dane--

As the YP listings are tied to a user account, you'd have to either take over the user account, which doesn't seem possible as Martin will still want his own account, or create a new listing. If you need any help grabbing images, etc, let me know.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

EditorKelliCollins said:


> Hi there! I recently added my services to the Yellow Pages. Then I updated it with a new banner; when I did, it seemed to create a second listing for me. I now see my listing twice, once with the banner, once without. I've noticed a few people's services listed multiple times, as well. Is this just a glitch when we update our listing? Thanks!


Kelly,

sorry, I've just seen this; thanks for letting us know. I'll take a look and remove the one without the banner. I'm not sure if there's a glitch or not, but we'll look into it!

Betsy


----------



## Aurora_Smith

Thank you for an opportunity) I adore your website) 
Regards


----------



## seampublishing

*Ebook formatting and print layout design*
You've spent weeks, months, years writing your book. You spent hundreds if not thousands on editing and a book cover. But what do most authors do after that? They upload their Word file straight to KDP or download a template for a print book to copy and paste into and call it a day. What's wrong with this?
Well, for your ebook, Word to Kindle by automatic software conversion can produce broken formatting, unsupported characters turning into those blocks with upside down question marks in them, and hundreds of lines of junk code that costs you $$$ when Amazon deducts their download fees.
For print, there are hundreds of decisions that go into layout from font (nothing screams "self-published" to readers and reviewers like Size 12 Times New Roman), to margins, to things that Word processing software can't even do, like adjust spacing between letters and individual lines to ensure that you aren't left with widowed or orphaned text and still have every page begin and end with exactly the same margins.
Luckily, there is another option. I can take your manuscript and format it for print or ebook to make it look like anything the Big 5 are able to produce. This isn't some Fiverr gig where your book gets minutes of attention. Don't let interior design be the limiting factor on the success of your book.
Rates: 
$5 per book plus a per word fee of $.003 for first 25,000 words and $.002 after that for ebooks
$25 per book plus a per finished page fee of $5.


----------



## M. Wayne Miller Illustration

*M. Wayne Miller Illustration*

Fantasy, science fiction, horror, and YA are my illustrative specialties. Cover art made to order. Let's talk shop!


----------



## William Meikle

gjsx51 said:


> *M. Wayne Miller Illustration*
> 
> Fantasy, science fiction, horror, and YA are my illustrative specialties. Cover art made to order. Let's talk shop!


I can vouch for Wayne - he's the real deal and has done work on many covers (and interior illustrations) for my books... check out BERSERKER and THE ISLAND OF TERROR in my sig for examples...


----------



## M. Wayne Miller Illustration

williammeikle said:


> I can vouch for Wayne - he's the real deal and has done work on many covers (and interior illustrations) for my books... check out BERSERKER and THE ISLAND OF TERROR in my sig for examples...


Thank you for the endorsement, Willie!


----------



## M. Wayne Miller Illustration

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kelly,
> 
> sorry, I've just seen this; thanks for letting us know. I'll take a look and remove the one without the banner. I'm not sure if there's a glitch or not, but we'll look into it!
> 
> Betsy


Hi Betsy, I have had the same issue with my addition to the yellow pages. I have three listings, but only the one with the banner should be active. Thank you for looking into this!


----------



## ShayneMachova

Hi established and aspiring authors!

I just wanted to drop you a quick email to introduce myself. My name is Shayne of Machovi Creative, a new novel formatting design company.

As I'm building my formatting portfolio, I'm extending an invitation to design your next eBook project for free! I'd really just love the opportunity to work on new, creative projects!

You can find some examples of my previous design work here: http://facebook.com/machoviprods

Send me a direct email to [email protected] if you're interested in one free eBook format / design. Of course, I also do covers, print formatting, trailers, press releases, and more.

Thanks so much! Looking forward to chatting,


----------



## VirginiaMcClain

I'd like to post my cover design and formatting services in the Yellow Pages, but I am unclear on exactly where to start a discussion thread to link back to. Do I start it here in the Writer's Cafe in general or somewhere else. I do not want to post it in the wrong spot and incur the wrath of mods, or anyone else. Please let me know where the appropriate place is. Thank you very much! (Hopefully this isn't just me being clueless because it's 3am.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VirginiaMcClain said:


> I'd like to post my cover design and formatting services in the Yellow Pages, but I am unclear on exactly where to start a discussion thread to link back to. Do I start it here in the Writer's Cafe in general or somewhere else. I do not want to post it in the wrong spot and incur the wrath of mods, or anyone else. Please let me know where the appropriate place is. Thank you very much! (Hopefully this isn't just me being clueless because it's 3am.)


Virginia--

Welcome to KBoards!

You'll want to start your vendor discussion thread in the Writers' Cafe--and then we'll welcome it and you'll be off and running!

Thanks for asking--have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## VirginiaMcClain

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Virginia--
> 
> Welcome to KBoards!
> 
> You'll want to start your vendor discussion thread in the Writers' Cafe--and then we'll welcome it and you'll be off and running!
> 
> Thanks for asking--have a great day!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you, Betsy! I will get right on that then. Thanks for getting back to me so quickly.


----------



## BetaProofReader

This is great! Never knew such a directory existed. 

Question: I offer 2 similar services that tie in with each other (beta reading and proofreading) and also file conversion and formatting.

Can I add both services separately, or is there a way to combine them?

Thanks a lot,

Dave


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BetaProofReader said:


> This is great! Never knew such a directory existed.
> 
> Question: I offer 2 similar services that tie in with each other (beta reading and proofreading) and also file conversion and formatting.
> 
> Can I add both services separately, or is there a way to combine them?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Dave


Dave,

Glad you found us!

If you want to have the different services available in the pre-determine search categories, you'll have to create an entry for each service.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask here or to PM me.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## Josephine Hao

New to KBoards here! What a great service!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome to KBoards, Joie!

Betsy


----------



## MaryNWI

I'm new here...to the Yellow Pages and Cafe at least. _Great_ resource for my client authors! I send them all here.

New Writers Interface: Editing, Promotion, and endless support.
I do have a strong newsletter and blog about current publishing and promotion issues and tips. And it's free! http://www.newwritersinterface.com/


----------



## thefictionaleditor

Hello all,

My name is Guy and I'm offering my story editing services to the KBoards readership.

My fiancee (Jennifer) and I work together to provide quality editing and fast service to writers. We work with you as a "team partner" to strengthen your writing so you provide your readership the most polished story possible. We provide two sets of fresh eyes and native English speaking backgrounds.

Here is a link to my website (with prices): http://thefictionaleditor.com/

We offer free writing samples to make sure we are a good fit for each other.

We are open-minded with various genres and look forward to working with you. 

- Guy


----------



## PTG

Hello authors!

We are a product review site bringing sellers and reviewers (we call them “testers”) together and we’d love for you to join us. We’ve recently expanded our categories to include books of every genre. Honest and unbiased reviews from over 1,200 active members; never paid in any way, shape, or form.

Membership is only $25/mo. This is a great opportunity to help promote a new release or to re-introduce your previous work! Please feel free to contact me with any questions you may have.

-Shawn, Co-Founder


----------



## SerenityEditing

EditorKelliCollins said:


> Hi there! I recently added my services to the Yellow Pages. Then I updated it with a new banner; when I did, it seemed to create a second listing for me. I now see my listing twice, once with the banner, once without. I've noticed a few people's services listed multiple times, as well. Is this just a glitch when we update our listing? Thanks!





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kelly,
> 
> sorry, I've just seen this; thanks for letting us know. I'll take a look and remove the one without the banner. I'm not sure if there's a glitch or not, but we'll look into it!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, 
Just wanted to mention that it did the same for me just recently. I'm not sure if I may have clicked something incorrectly (later updates did not create a second listing, only that first one). I waited a bit to see if it would go away on its own, as it seemed to have shown up, but it didn't. I've manually deleted the second listing but thought I'd let y'all know just in case.

--e


----------



## eevalancaster

We can help you self publish high quality books... the affordable way.
Check us out for all your publishing needs.

www.thebookkhaleesi.com


----------



## Jack_St

This has to be a stupid question, so I apologize in advance, but on the yellow pages sign up sheet, what goes in the "Forum Thread" field? I have a forum thread?? How do I find it? Cheers, Jack


----------



## SerenityEditing

Jack_St said:


> This has to be a stupid question, so I apologize in advance, but on the yellow pages sign up sheet, what goes in the "Forum Thread" field? I have a forum thread?? How do I find it? Cheers, Jack


Hi Jack - 
Go to the main Writers' Cafe board (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,60.0.html), and on the mid righthand side (just above the listing of all the individual posts) click on 'New Topic.' Then create a thread there about whatever service you're offering.

Browse some of the other threads (look for titles that seem to be offering services) if you need inspiration for what to say there. I sure needed some! I'm not good at selling myself. (c:

Once you've got your "advertisement" written up, hit 'Post.' That will create your personal forum thread; then copy its URL and paste it into the 'Forum Thread' field.

Good luck, and welcome!


----------



## AristellaStarDesigns

Hello, everyone! I've been lurking the forums of erotica/romance writing for quite some time and have finally decided to offer my graphic design services. I make premade covers that can be purchased directly from my website. (http://www.aristellastardesigns.com/)

Feel free to drop by and check us out. I'll be following up shortly with my thread and yellow page advertisement. Thank you!


----------



## M. Wayne Miller Illustration

Welcome to 2017, folks! I now have a website through Squarespace, with lots of new work on display. Please take a look! Additionally, I am ready to take on new projects, so lets get the party started!

Thanks so much!

http://www.mwaynemiller.com


----------



## Richard Stephens

You've done it! 
You poured your heart and soul into your work and now your ready for the world to see it. But is it really ready to be seen? And how will your readers find it in todays flooded book market? 
We offer everything the indie writer needs to self publish their work: Editing, Formatting, and Book cover design for print and ebook. We will walk you through the maze of amazon services including CreateSpace and KDP.

My Service on the KBoards Yellow Pages


----------



## JayandFunGoo

This is great! 

I added my website very quickly! Thank you for this


----------



## atelierdroeven

Thank you! I added my services!


----------



## Jewel Hart

Hello, My name is Jewel hart. Thank you for the opportunity to list my services in your yellow pages.
I own and operate the website Chick Lit Cafe~Bookstagram 
Great Reads For Avid Readers. We Do Powerful Engaging Book Reviews. We Do Expert Marketing and Social Media Promotion.
Readers Love Our Website. We Connect Readers with Great Authors. 
Visit Us http://www.chicklitcafe.com


----------



## Muyassar Sattarova

Thank you for your help. I hope KBoards Yellow Pages will be a best tool for both writers and readers


----------



## katylight

I have updated my profile (finally!!) and added my new website - www.editsbykaty.com

Thank you!


----------



## LeVar Ravel

Hi KBoards,

While perusing your great Yellow Pages for Cover Artists this week, I found some entries with outdated website links.

I don't know how many of these artists might have just forgotten to update their entries, or if they've left the industry. For instance, I notice that Tom Edwards Concepts is in business on another site, and he posted on KBoards recently, but his website link here is defunct.

The following entries all had defunct websites when I checked:

Blue Bull Book Design  
Book Design & Editing 
Covercrafters 
Crow's Nest Covers 
Glopear Book Cover Design 
Jamie Winchester Design
JP Mackey
Mona Hanna Designs 
Night Owls Designs 
Original Art Covers 
Original Book Design 
Quest Design 
Rebecca Swift Artwork 
Spineless Design 
The Creative Hum
Tom Edwards Concepts 
Whimsical Wrapping 
...................................

The following entries take you to blogs that don't appear to have been updated in years:

Indie-spired Design
Libbie Grant Book Cover Design

.................

StarBookCovers' website has a notice that claims, "No longer available for cover design work."

..........

Also, you'll notice there are some artist websites like jeffbrowngraphics.com and yogjoshi.com that have multiple, redundant entries in the Yellow Pages.


----------



## TnT Plot Outlines

I hope I'm doing this right--creating a thread to link to for the Yellow Pages listing?

I'm a USA Today bestselling author. My partner and I offer full premade and custom plot outlines in the following genres:

Romance (all varieties*)
[*Historical romances with a Western setting, Highlands, Colonial America, post-Civil War, Victorian, or Regency-era. I don't know enough about topics like Ancient Rome or Ancient Greece to write those.]
Fantasy (all varieties)
Science Fiction (all varieties)
Postapocalyptic and/or Dystopian
YA fiction in the above categories
Women's Fiction and Chick Lit
Erotica

We don't do:
Straight mysteries
Psychological thrillers 
Horror 
Nonfiction

Outlines:
Outlines include character descriptions, motivations, personality traits, and various tidbits, along with an outline broken down by chapter. I'll also include a blurb if you'd like at no extra charge. Outlines are priced according to the expected length of the book you can create with them.

Price: $200-$300 per outline, depending on the genre, niche, length, and complexity.

We also plot series! We can start with one and add more if your series is successful, or we can do the whole series at one time.

Typical turnaround time is less than a week (usually way less) for custom outlines.

Premade plots are sold as-is. Custom plots offer limited revisions, and you will need to fill out a form before we begin:

https://goo.gl/forms/FJqHDjBFDbUCgM4k1

You will be billed for 1/2 the cost of custom plots in advance. I email the completed outline to you before receiving the final installment. The second half is due upon your receipt of the outline/the day I email it to you.


----------



## 29pilgrimsediting

Hello all! New to KBoards and hoping to catch some new clients or help any authors out with any questions. I've heard that KBoards is great resource for networking and learning, so here I am!

I am a freelance copyeditor and proofreader. I can offer my services for everything from copyediting fiction novels, to formatting and layout for your novel, to aiding in publishing industry navigation, to proofreading business cards or emails. 

My email is [email protected] and my website is 29pilgrims.com. Head on over for more information!

Thank you all!


----------



## HollyDA

Just throwing in my hat.
Specialty: Developmental/big picture

Evil Eye Editing is a professional editing resource for writers of all genres. It is the online home of Fiction Editor Holly Atkinson. That'd be me, your host.

I have worked with numerous authors in a professional capacity, including New York Times and USA Today best sellers. My editing style falls under the "firm but fair" heading. I prefer to nurture where possible to encourage author growth, and believe in maintaining a fun environment. That said, I'm not afraid of the red pen of death, and will use it without mercy if needed.

Most importantly, I am a proponent of maintaining your author voice. The book is yours, and it should still sound like it's yours by the time we complete the editing process.

Evil Eye Editing operates on the philosophy that the relationship between editor and author should be collaborative and educational. We have the same goals -- that is, we all want the book to succeed.

Questions? Feel free to drop me a line at [email protected]


----------



## hkeditor

Hello! I've just joined KBoards after learning it's a great place to make new connections with fellow book lovers. 

I would like to offer my copy editing and proofreading services for any independent authors in the forum. I currently have slots available in my schedule, and I would love to fill them with KBoards authors! You can check out my post in the Writers' Cafe or my listing on the Yellow Pages board for more information about my services and the special rates I'm offering KBoarders.

Thanks for welcoming me into your forum. I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## DonovanCopyEditor

Proofreading + Copy Editing + Book Titles + Research

Hi, I'm Donovan and I can help you fix all those pesky typos, run-on sentences, confusing phrases and other potential "oops" moments in your book that make readers cringe. I also help authors come up with titles they (and their readers) love. 
  
I'm a professional copywriter (client list includes Forbes Magazine, authors, start-ups, life and business coaches, tech companies and many more).

I don't offend easily and am versatile (non-fiction, fiction, multiple genres). Let's talk! Free 1000-word proofread for new clients.

And, of course, I love to read.


----------



## samblood

New to Kboards, hello everyone. 

Thanks so much for sorting out the helpful directory!! Great resource to refer to.


----------



## Marseille France or Bust

If you have listed one service already, it takes you to that one with only an option to edit. Can you list more than one service?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

--Click on the link that says "add or change your service info."
--near the bottom left, there are options to "update" "delete" "duplicate" or "view all."
--click on "duplicate."  You will get a new Setup screen that will list Your Services:  your original thread and a second one with the same name but (copy) after it.
--click on the radio button next to the copy and click on Select.
--the Setup screen for the duplicate will appear.  Edit as needed for the second service, then click "Update" at the bottom of the listing.
You can tap "View All" at the bottom to see your listings.  If you have created more than one duplicate (it happens!) and want to delete one, select it on the "View All" screen and on the subsequent Setup screen, select "Delete" at the bottom.  You will get a confirmation page before it is actually deleted.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kim Sheard

Hello KBoards managing magicians!
I have just tried to update my Yellow Pages ad and cannot for the life of me get my logo to show. Any idea what I might be doing wrong?
Many thanks!
Kim


----------



## AmyWaz

Hello all! I'm new here but have been writing and creating since I was a child.  I am about to post my new yellow pages ad but I believe I have to post here first? 

Come find me and say hello!  

Amy’s Ghostwriting and Graphics Services
[email protected]

Writing Services Offered:
I offer ghostwriting services for projects of at least 5k words or more.  I would be happy to provide several samples upon request.  

Experience/genres I have experience writing:
•	Poetry
•	Contemporary Romance
•	Children’s stories 
•	Multi-media Storytelling/Biographies
•	Billionaire
•	MC
•	M/F/M, M/F, M/F/M/M
•	Sports
•	PNR
•	Alien/Shifter
•	Rescue Hero
•	Erotica
•	Erom
•	Fantasy
•	Soft Sci-Fi
•	Urban Fantasy
•	MPREG
•	Crime Romance
•	Cozy Mystery
•	True crime (transcription services) 

Chapter by chapter check-ins will be submitted to the author upon completion of each one.

Rate and payment:
Rate of .02 per word.  
Payment is done via installments per every 5k words completed or half up front, then remainder paid upon completion.  Preferred payment is via PayPal (2.9% up charge per transaction). 

Graphics Services Offered:
•	Logos
•	Business cards
•	Marketing brochures
•	Maps and/or aerials 
•	Photography 

I can provide samples of graphics/marketing material I have created.  Rate of Graphics projects is determined on a case by case basis but is usually billed per hour.  Please contact me for a quote.  

Turnaround time:	
Varies on the individual needs of the project, but I’m willing to negotiate rush orders at a higher rate. 

Contract:	
I will provide a contract and we can sign electronically for convenience.  The contract includes confidentiality and copyright disclosures. (If you have your own contract, I am willing to consider it provided everyone is agreeable to the terms).

Education:	
Bachelor of Science in Journalism: Writing/Editing and Public Relations, Bachelor of Science in Sociology/Psychology 

Work Ethic:	
I have been writing for my personal enjoyment since I was a child. Using my vision and imagination brings me joy and I find it cathartic to share my creativity with others. 

Please feel free to contact me with any questions or concerns.  You can email me at [email protected]l.com or feel free to PM me here.  

Thank you and I look forward to working with you!


----------



## GFXJames

Oki, I have just added mine. 

https://www.kboards.com/yp/?seq=2073

It went pretty smooth, very easy to handle.

I might add others, as I agree, some areas are almost empty, and I count on some more profiles. I just want now to focus on covers, but might add an entry in web design/web development and 3D meshes for trailers, video vendors (a service for a service, lol).

Great resource, you hardly find something this good, as well done and complete in a forum, out there. 

Cheers,


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

Could one of the mods go through the yellow page listings and remove the dead ones?

I found three so far in just the web design category, and I didn't look very hard.


----------



## Ingy

Hi!

I am offering a rather low-cost but high quality Bookbub ad creation service and will be posting on the yellow page. I hope I am doing this correctly!

A beautiful Bookbub ads can make or break your book. It's not just the cover. --- And even if you have a *[poopy]* cover, a 10 USD Bookbub ad I create for you might save your book from eternal obscurity and it has surely happened before!

Hope this will help someone!

Thanks!

Ingela


----------



## Emilys world of design

Hi, I am Emily and I am a graphic designer, specialised in book cover design.I work as a freelance book cover designer for almost two years now, but I also have a day job as a book cover designer for more than five years. I literally made more than a thousand book covers, so rest assured I know my stuff. 
If you need a book cover design(premade and custom), paperbacks, box set, posters, audio covers , banners, teasers, logo, fantasy maps or other ,you can check my work on this link: http://99designs.com/profiles/986954 . or on my instagram page https://www.instagram.com/emilys_world_of_design/?hl=sr If you like what you see and are interested in a cooperation you can contact me via email [email protected] .

Emily


----------



## Bella Breen

I'm an author in three genres and built this resource because I couldn't find book cover mockups for different genres, seasons and holidays.

I create book cover mockups for Photoshop and Photopea.com and any other software that opens PSD files and can use smart objects.

My resources are on Etsy here https://www.etsy.com/shop/PridePrejudiceBooks?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=756458540&section_id=27866200


----------



## MeganWildeWrites

*Proofreading + Line Editing + Book Titles + Blurbs + Plotting + Research*

Hi, I'm Megan and I'm a long-time reader and ghostwriter in the romance genres. I'm looking to expand into editing and proofreading now that I'm nearing the end of my last semester and I'll have more time to give some good love and attention to great books!

I specialize in romance and erotica, but will accept submissions in fantasy, science fiction, paranormal and teenage & young adult fiction. Depending on the project, I can also accept submissions for non-fiction.

I understand I'm rather new here, so for a limited time, my prices are lower then industry standard!

_*I'm also offering a free 3,000 word edit to prospective clients!*_

*BETA READING:*

One pass. Author will get a review of their manuscript, including strong and weak points, opinions of overall flow and structure and detail level, and suggestions for improvement.

*Flat fee of $40 USD*, up to 80,000 words. $10 per additional 10,000 words.
*Delivery Time:* 2-3 days
*
PROOFREADING:*

Includes correction of spelling, grammar, run on sentences, confusing phrasing or descriptions. Will also make notes on flow and plot points, as well as the aforementioned review from the beta-read list.

*$0.002/word. *A 50,000 word novel = $100 USD up to 100,000 words. Please contact me directly for longer works as delivery times and availability may change.
*Delivery Time*: 4-6 days

*LINE EDITING:*

Includes all the aforementioned services. Includes a letter from the editor highlighting any issues in the whole book and on a chapter-by-chapter basis. We may tweak, rewrite, cut or reorder scenes/pages/paragraphs to deliver your readers the best story possible. Fact checking and basic research is included.

*$0.004/word.* A 50,000 word novel = $200 USD. Available up to 100,000 words.
*Delivery Time:* Within 10 days, depending on the needs of the manuscript.

Feel free to email me at *[email protected]* with inquiries! Let's talk!


----------



## Rocky Taylor

Wondering about audiobook production? I can talk you through the rights holder side of audiobook production and take responsibility for the production itself.

I have over 10 years of experience in working in theatres (as a stagehand) and understand the craft of storytelling as well as the technical requirements of audio.

I have a warm, fluid style that is well suited for sci-fi, fantasy, YA, NA and romance.

Check out my website: https://www.rockytaylornarrator.com/

Message me to find out if I am the right fit for your book.


----------



## HelenGet

Hello everyone! I'm happy to introduce to you GetCovers - book cover design services for indie authors that don't break the bank. We provide book cover design packages from $5 to $35 as well as custom offers if you want to create a more complicated book cover design. Except for book cover design, GetCovers also provides the following services: illustrated book cover design, animated book covers, author logo design, and marketing materials design.

You can view our portfolio and reviews here - https://getcovers.com/

Will be happy to answer all your questions!


----------



## marissa_lopez

delete post


----------



## Josette

It will definitely save me a lot of time.


----------



## marissa_lopez

where is the ink to the yellowpages for author services? i tried the old link and it doesn't work?


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

marissa_lopez said:


> where is the ink to the yellowpages for author services? i tried the old link and it doesn't work?


I think this feature has been deleted.


----------



## Mojganazar

That's great! Thank you for the effort.


----------



## travelinged

The link doesn't work... if the feature is gone, can the thread about it be eliminated to streamline things please?


----------



## alexabooks

travelinged said:


> The link doesn't work... if the feature is gone, can the thread about it be eliminated to streamline things please?


I'd like to know what happened to YP too. Can't find anything, and the old threads are confusing.


----------



## ImaWriter

alexabooks said:


> I'd like to know what happened to YP too. Can't find anything, and the old threads are confusing.


They're gone. They weren't ported over to the new site. It's talked about here, but you'll have to search for the answer late in the thread. 









Kindle Forum







www.kboards.com


----------

